# Favorite Late Nite Snack?



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm eating chewy chips a'hoy cookies and two of those new hot pocket stuffed crust things. Normally, I eat like yogurt, fish and salad. But I've been like disgustingly sick for the past two weeks. Bad things are happening. So, I figured, what the hey, I'm gonna eat anything that takes the pasty taste out of my mouth.


----------



## fit4duty (Sep 22, 2009)

Cliffs Bar Builder's Bar --- Chocolate Mint. YUMMMMIEEEE








delicious and reasonably nutritious!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 22, 2009)

If I'm working?  7-11 pizza, surprisingly good as long as it's fresh.  Or red vines, or a burger, kinda depends on how I feel


----------



## EMS49393 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pumpkin seeds with the shells.  I eat them all day, all night, all the time.  They're good for you and high in iron.  The shells are high in fiber.  

Incidentally, I hate sunflower seeds.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

A gelati from Jeremiahs or an oreo sundae from Denny's.


----------



## amberdt03 (Sep 22, 2009)

2 tacos from jack in the box and some curly fries along with a root beer....yummy


----------



## dragonjbynight (Sep 22, 2009)

turkey club on wheat or a jalapeno roll.....


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 22, 2009)

Peanut butter and Nutella sandwiches  WHen I'm not working anyways


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh, I love pumpkin seeds. But using the rest for a pie, omg, it turns grey like old brain matter.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't hve a favorite late night snack.  If I eat I get a call.  Best diet I ever had.


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 22, 2009)

hmm favorite late night snack... chocolate mousse


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 23, 2009)

*On duty or off?*

On duty (1981 Lincoln Nebraska): A pint of Goodrich Diary Store ice cream on the move, and cold pizza if at station.

Off duty/now: lowfat icecream, or bowl of dry frosted miniwheats with juice on the side.

1978 USAF FD: sandwiches being thrown out by inflight kitchen at midnight ("midrats"), sniff before eating.


----------



## Medic One (Sep 23, 2009)

Our shifts late night snack is from the local spanish rest.  they close at 0430hrs so it is great.

We like:

rice/bean and pork
half chicken and fries
potatoe balls (mashed potatoes with beef in the center) then deep fried.

Not good for the heart but great in the tummy.


----------



## JonTullos (Sep 23, 2009)

Beef jerky or something else that can fit into my bag.  The town that I'm working in has a Hardee's that, I think, is open 24/7.  If so, just a regular burger will do.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 23, 2009)

Tortilla pizza. Its a tortilla with salsa, corn and cheese on top, baked.


----------

